# 200SX SE-R & Sentra SE specs



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

I searched, please don't flame me. 

My little brother is going car shopping. I suggested the above cars to him, as well as an S14.

200SX SE-R & Sentra SE specs:
What's the difference between the two cars besides two doors? 
Do either of them come w/ a limited slip diff? 
Is the SE-R suspension stiffer than the SE's? 
Is there any difference in wheel size?

Much thanks!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

off the top of my head the only differences i can think of right now is the 95-97 200sx SE-R have LSD and 98-99 200sx/sentra SE do not. ... and the 98 and above cars have more emission stuff on the engine.

the wheels and suspension are the same for all years and cars.

and as for the S14 you get 15 more HP a lot more torque , better suspension , and a RWD drift machine

there might be a lot more to add , but i dont have enough brain power at 12AM =)

here are some links for you ::
SE-R.net 98 sentra SE specs 
SE-R.net 95-97 200sx SE-R specs 
SE-R.net 98 200sx SE-R specs


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Aside from what OmegaManEX said, most other changes are cosmetic, such as the rear fasica. 

I also think the trunk space is different... I could be wrong though.

-PC


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *off the top of my head the only differences i can think of right now is the 95-97 200sx SE-R have LSD and 98-99 200sx/sentra SE do not. ... *


i already check out se-r.net. thanks for the link.

did the 98 SE-R have an LSD? i couldn't figure that out on ser.net


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Kichigai said:


> *i already check out se-r.net. thanks for the link.
> 
> did the 98 SE-R have an LSD? i couldn't figure that out on ser.net *


no


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SHORTEN YOUR SIGNATURE!! 3 lines only.

Yours is WAY too long.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *SHORTEN YOUR SIGNATURE!! 3 lines only.
> 
> Yours is WAY too long. *


his signature "is" 3 lines at 1024x768 on my screen but there is also and engine dif sr20de (se-r) and ga16de (se). and also it sux they never sold the 1997 se-r in california due to the fact it never passed emissions (so ive read)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

His signature WAS more than three lines. He recently changed it, btw - thanks kichigai!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ok ok my bad hehehe


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

bugnlv is wrong, both cars possessed an SR20DE. He is correct, there is no cali model of 97 200sx se-r... The only difference is in doors... I'd go 4 door, but only because I'm practical.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ive never seen and se with the sr20 except for the sentra SE in 98-99 im not sure what year that was the only SE ive ever seen with a sr but i could be wrong?!?!


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *His signature WAS more than three lines. He recently changed it, btw - thanks kichigai! *


 




DryBoy said:


> *there is no cali model of 97 200sx se-r... *


that is sooooooo weak  


> _ Originally posted by DryBoy _
> *The only difference is in doors... . *


what about the LSD? i thought the SEs didn't have em, only the SE-Rs


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"ive never seen and se with the sr20 except for the sentra SE in 98-99 "
which is what he is talking about... this is the B14 section... and b15 sentra SE's have the SR20 as well... just B13 SE's had GA's, but I am guessing that isnt what he's looking at.

200sx SER: 1995-1998
Sentra SE: 1998-1999
Both came equipped with SR20DE... 

1995-1997 -> LSD tranny
1998-1999 -> non LSD tranny

only body moldings were really different otherwise... I'd say get the sentra still, 4 door pwns all


----------

